# Anthro horror/thriller stories?



## Dread Husky (Nov 26, 2009)

I want to try and get back into writing horror and thriller stories again, even if it's just for fun. But what would you guys like to read about? What do you think makes a good horror/thriller story? Any kill scenes that you think might be cool? And please, don't volunteer anybody lol. I'm thinking of doing some serial killer, hack and slash, and maybe even some supernatural-based stories like with ghosts and 'super-powers' and stuff but I don't want to spend all that time writing if no one would read it, so does anyone think they might be interested in checking my stuff out if I posted chapters/stories on FA?


----------



## Atrak (Nov 26, 2009)

Hmmm...I'm not really into horror/thrillers all that much. I'm more into fantasy/sci-fi, although sometimes a store set in modern day attracts my attention. Involve fantasy/sci-fi elements, and I might be interested  .


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 26, 2009)

I've only ever read Stephen King and some Joyce Carol Oates. And from my experience, their writing was mostly freaky not because of the physical details, but because the characters are just so grotesque. So if anything, I'd like to read about deranged characters, instead of overly graphic scenes.


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 27, 2009)

I do like a bit of horror here and there but not the kind you're thinking of.  Instead of slashers/monsters/zombies/gore-o-rama, I spring for really atmospheric horror or weird things, stuff that's really out there.


----------



## Dread Husky (Nov 27, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> I've only ever read Stephen King and some Joyce Carol Oates. And from my experience, their writing was mostly freaky not because of the physical details, but because the characters are just so grotesque. So if anything, I'd like to read about deranged characters, instead of overly graphic scenes.



Alright, so what makes a character grotesque and deranged? C:


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 27, 2009)

MortuarySin said:


> Alright, so what makes a character grotesque and deranged? C:



It depends? In _Cujo_, the dog gets rabies. That one's easy. And it's more scary because of what the mom and kid who are stuck in the car have to go through.

In one of Joyce Carol Oates's short stories, the story is told in 1-POV in the form of a letter. It's a husband writing to his ex-wife. It kind of begins like a normal letter, Happy Valentines Day, you were such a nice person, etc. Nothing too weird, though it's maybe a bit uncomfortable. And then the husband tells her a list of things she's going to do, come back to the old house even though she doesn't want to, smell something weird, wish she turned away, etc. He tells her that she's going to investigate the house. Eventually, she's going to make her way to the bedroom and find his corpse covered in flies. The story feels deranged not because his corpse is covered in flies, but because of the delivery. It's such a smooth transition from Happy Valentines Day to Look I Killed Myself And You're Going To Come And See.

So I guess what makes a character scary is that (1) the author can relate to the character and (2) the character does something so completely out of line with the normal archetype and that (3) the character feels coherent.

Er... does that make sense? ^ ^''


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 28, 2009)

Zombies! Zombies! ZOMBIES!


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 28, 2009)

I may be working on an Action-Comedy short tale
but it would work better as a comic so I may just work on my sketching.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 28, 2009)

MortuarySin said:


> I want to try and get back into writing horror and thriller stories again, even if it's just for fun. But what would you guys like to read about? What do you think makes a good horror/thriller story? Any kill scenes that you think might be cool? And please, don't volunteer anybody lol. I'm thinking of doing some serial killer, hack and slash, and maybe even some supernatural-based stories like with ghosts and 'super-powers' and stuff but I don't want to spend all that time writing if no one would read it, so does anyone think they might be interested in checking my stuff out if I posted chapters/stories on FA?



I'd check it out. The one thing I enjoy about thrillers are the amount of twists and turns that pops up throughout the story. As for the rest of your questions, I'd rather not answer those.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 8, 2009)

Hack and slash, gore and serial killers do not true horror make. Give me something creepy and psychological, that will make me afraid to turn off the lights, kthx.


----------



## Altamont (Dec 9, 2009)

I love the King-esque stories, where a totally normal and mundane situation can becom the most frightening with the slightest twist, with well-rounded characters and tightly-paced suspense driving the terror home.

Oh, and I would love to read anything you had to write


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't like horror stories, honestly. I did write one, though, based on a dream I had. It wasn't anthro, but alien. Anyway, I found that my regular readers couldn't read it because they got scared.

I think the thing about the story that scared them (I didn't ask, but it WAS my dream, you know-- nightmare, rather) was that it was totally implausibly plausible. A lot of suspense was built up, and they also got to really KNOW the victim. I think really making your victim/hero(ine) live in their minds can pique the fear factor pretty strongly.

I detailed not only the victim's feelings and her transformation over time (well, the heroine who's being pursued, I should say, but that's too long to type every time). I also detailed the antagonist's mental and emotional transformation over time.

Furthermore, I think that creating a situation where the reader, on the one hand, can't relate to the antagonist at all... but can totally understand them and anticipate a certain ruthlessnes... this also can drive their fear into fever peaks.

There's benefit in creating a situation where they think they know what's going to happen, but something else does, too, IMO.

I wish that I could honestly tell you that I'd read it, but the truth of the matter is that I'm pretty easy to scare, and I don't like being scared, lol.

However, I think it's important to note that there's a fair horror following out there. Additionally, sometimes it's great to write a story just for the sake of the story itself. Like my horror story, I didn't really expect it to get read much... it was more to give the story life and get it out of my head than anything.


(Erm, hope that answered a question or two, and/or was helpful)


----------

